# My "I was so good and didnt buy MAC for a few weeks" Haul



## whittt8 (Oct 14, 2008)

So I have been patiently awaiting the arrival of the new MSF's and Dazzleglasses and I finally got to order them today. I dont have pics yet, but here is what I ordered
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:

Sugarrimed Dazzleglass
Love Alert Dazzleglass
Soft and Gentle MSF
Petticoat MSF
Ricepaper, Grain, Mineral, Graphology, and Honesty eyeshadows
Indianwood Paint Pot
Shadowy Lady Quad (finally broke down and decided to get it, lol)
Speak Louder, Hot Gossip, and Viva Glam V lipsticks
Viva Glam VI lipglass
Strobe Beam Lip Conditioner

Now I have to save up more for the Holiday Palettes, lol. Just thought I'd share with ya'll, since no one else in my house appreciates makeup, lol.


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 14, 2008)

You got some fantastic things! I loooove the Shadowy Lady Quad...Enjoy!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 14, 2008)

rice paper is a great highlight color... it's also what I team up with carbon for a simple smokey eye.. enjoy your haul =)


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 14, 2008)

I just used Ricepaper as a highlight today and LOVED it, I'm sure you will too! Enjoy your new goodies, you got a lot of great things


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 14, 2008)

great stuff!!!!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 14, 2008)

Petticoat is absolutely gorgeous!  I got it last time it was out (two years ago? three?) and for about a year I used it on a daily basis.  Mine's starting to get thin..I don't have a whole lot left, and I love it enough to think about a backup.  Great haul!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow!! You lucky duck!! I want all that stuff, lol.


----------



## whittt8 (Oct 17, 2008)

I am so excited for it to come! I cannot wait to use the eyshadows, I dont know why it's taken me so long to buy them, lol. I think it should be here Monday, which feels like an eternity, haha. Tonight I went and bought So Ceylon MSF, MSF Duo in Medium, Date Night Dazzleglass, and Brightside/Gallery Girl MES. I am still wanting Illusionary/Burning Ambition... I'll wait until Thursday when I pick up my Holiday palettes =)


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 29, 2009)

ahhhhh petticoat! never fails anyone!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats a great Haul!! Love everything!


----------



## honey_babee (Jan 29, 2009)

ahhh, so jealous of you!
i think the holiday sets are on sale now these days. lol


----------

